# To much stomach acid can cause diarrhea?



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

Often it is said the opposite that to little acid can cause diarrhea.But today when on toilet I noticed a little burn in the ass when taking a dump...Got to thinking, could it be the stomach acid?I never had any blood in my stools. Is it worth getting something that lower the amount of stomach acid and see if I improve?


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

it's probably not too much HCl, but too much gastrin & or histamine causing the burning.............gastrin is especially caustic...........both of them can cause D.........


----------



## Gabriel (Aug 23, 2009)

It could also be bile production or if you eat spicey foods you can also get what i'd term as "napalm"(liquid fire)...


----------

